# ArroWorthy Rembrandt Brushes



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I ran into an old product rep in an SW store the other day and he gave me a 2.5" Arroworthy Rembrandt Semi-oval sash to try, after I told him about the picassos that I like. 

I used it today to cut a room and a small bath. Very impressive!! Cuts straight and fast, no bristle loss, very stiff. Two coats of SW Emerald Satin. Since everyone commented on the microfiber rollers, I am going to order some and theses brushes from paintstore.com soon.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/ArroWorthy_Rembrandt_Semi_Oval_Angle_Sash_Brush_p/6420.htm


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I ran into an old product rep in an SW store the other day and he gave me a 2.5" Arroworthy Rembrandt Semi-oval sash to try, after I told him about the picassos that I like.
> 
> I used it today to cut a room and a small bath. Very impressive!! Cuts straight and fast, no bristle loss, very stiff. Two coats of SW Emerald Satin. Since everyone commented on the microfiber rollers, I am going to order some and theses brushes from paintstore.com soon.
> 
> http://www.thepaintstore.com/ArroWorthy_Rembrandt_Semi_Oval_Angle_Sash_Brush_p/6420.htm


We asked our paint store to get us a couple of them, we also use the Picasso brushes.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We are still having issues with the Picasso losing lots of bristles. I'm done buying them for now. Have gone back to the Alphas and Coronas.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Anybody have any updates on these? 

I've been using the Picasso's, but I think my local store is bringing these in so I might try a couple of them.


----------



## JPPaint (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been using them for about 5 months great brush like the Picasso they don't last but I like new brushes


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought a bunch of sizes from paintstore.com

They are awesome!! The pluses: Cut extremely clean and fast. Hold a good amount of paint. I think they make a better corner than a piscasso. They are thinner, so makes sense.

The minus: hard to clean, getting the paint out of the ferule part is a chore. Had one brush loose some bristles after the fourth cleaning. Still works but I will start watching them. 

For $10-12, they are a superb value.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

For those of you near Kelly Moore stores, the new KM oval brush is just a rembrandt with KM branding.

My sales rep gave me one but I haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I bought a couple Henrys a few months back. Really like the 2.5 slim, but the regular feels to sloppy for me. I normally just use a 2.5 tradition, or betenol from Dulux. For my alkyds though I just grab whatever is cheap, usually easy glide

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

About the Kelly moore semi oval brush, my rep gave me one to try and its pretty nice, holds a really nice edge for cuting in tight and clean. But its made in china, which i believe the picasso and rembrant are too!


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

I talked to the manager at kelly moore and they said rembrandt is making all there new brushes  bought a rembrandt and its identical to the kelly.moore semi oval.The rest of there brushes nothing to run home about.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

It's not rembrandt that makes them, its arroworthy. Same with the microfiber rollers, just rebranded arroworthy MF.

I don't mind the rembrandt. It's not as soft as the picasso, but for exterior work it will be fine. And at ~$9 each I will start picking them up as my brushes wear out.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> It's not rembrandt that makes them, its arroworthy. Same with the microfiber rollers, just rebranded arroworthy MF.
> 
> I don't mind the rembrandt. It's not as soft as the picasso, but for exterior work it will be fine. And at ~$9 each I will start picking them up as my brushes wear out.


Your right i meant to say arroworty


----------

